# Fiberglass window screen mesh.



## snake5891 (Dec 10, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew if plant roots had the ability to get past fiberglass window mesh that I'm using as a substrate barrier. I'm building a couple of vivariums and I've been using a double layer of window mesh and a false bottom. I usually leave gaps from the sides and fill in with gravel for a more aesthetic look and to allow roots to go through the gravel and access the water in the false bottom. When that happens I hardly need to mist to maintain the humidity 90% or higher.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Roots will definitely grow through window screen. But like you said, this makes many of the plants self watering so I don't see it as a problem!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, roots will go right through it. To me, this is a good thing. I don't understand the use of weed block and the desire to stop root growth. All my vivs have always used window screen mesh.


----------



## snake5891 (Dec 10, 2009)

Excellent, just as I had hoped. Yeah, not sure why someone wouldn't want roots to go through the substrate divider at all.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

is there a window screen material to stay away from?!

i work at homedepot.. i am going there today.. and i need some of this..


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Just stick with the fiberglass kind and you should be good to go. Stay away from metal.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply..

i am trying to get a Vampire crab substrate/environment .. i have 2 20g longs ready to go


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

You can always get a roll of weed blocker.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> You can always get a roll of weed blocker.


Weed blocker will block the roots. The first post expresses the desire to allow the roots more room to grow and free access to the water in the false bottom. I'm not a fan of weed blocker. Some types also drain VERY slowly.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Weed blocker will block the roots. The first post expresses the desire to allow the roots more room to grow and free access to the water in the false bottom. I'm not a fan of weed blocker. Some types also drain VERY slowly.


Good To know.Thx


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I will say the only problem with letting the roots go through, you can't get the plant out. So, it can be a fairly permanent decision if you let the roots go through. They will not go through one hole to water but go through many holes and not let go. My display is that way and now I have some plants that can never be moved unless I want to kill the plant (one won't die) or be willing to make major renovations to the substrate and the barrier. My smaller tanks I put weed blocker down.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

jeeperrs said:


> I will say the only problem with letting the roots go through, you can't get the plant out. So, it can be a fairly permanent decision if you let the roots go through. They will not go through one hole to water but go through many holes and not let go. My display is that way and now I have some plants that can never be moved unless I want to kill the plant (one won't die) or be willing to make major renovations to the substrate and the barrier. My smaller tanks I put weed blocker down.


Why not just clip the roots if you want to move it? You shouldn't lose the whole plant if you do that.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

freaky_tah said:


> Why not just clip the roots if you want to move it? You shouldn't lose the whole plant if you do that.


As I said, one will not die. I have tried to pull more of the base with the roots out and the plant just grows back. Being that the roots are "connected" to the barrier it is not very easy to get out. It would have been easier if they weren't in the window screen. That was my point. It is the OP's decision but I wanted to point out the only negative I have had with that method.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Weed blocker will block the roots. The first post expresses the desire to allow the roots more room to grow and free access to the water in the false bottom. I'm not a fan of weed blocker. Some types also drain VERY slowly.


I used to have a 55g with weed blocker in and those plant roots went right through no problem at all.(Could be the reason why it never works for me out in the garden haha) As for the drainage, yes it is a lot slower then the mesh...Just a thought


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

jeeperrs said:


> As I said, one will not die. I have tried to pull more of the base with the roots out and the plant just grows back. Being that the roots are "connected" to the barrier it is not very easy to get out. It would have been easier if they weren't in the window screen. That was my point. It is the OP's decision but I wanted to point out the only negative I have had with that method.


I misunderstood sorry. I read that as though you wouldn't be able to remove the plant due to the screen, not that the roots would grow new plants. I get what you're saying now.


----------

